# New Canon, Old Minolta flash.



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey everybody!  I have a question.  I finally replaced my Minolta 35mm with a Canon 600D T3i.  I want to know if there is any way to use my old Quantary PZ-1 power zoom flash with my new camera.  Obviously the hot shoe is not compatible but I was wondering if there is some type of adapter or if I could use a wireless hot shoe that would fit on the Minolta flash (if that even exists) and recieve the Canon signal?  Any ideas?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## SCraig (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd be careful using an old flash on a new camera.  Some of the older ones had pretty high trigger voltages that are not healthy for modern camera electronics.  I've got a link at home to a site that lists specs on many flashes but I can't recall what it is.  I can look it up when I get home this evening.


----------



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks I would really appreciate that!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

With one of these: FlashZebra.com: Sony Flash Accessories 
You could use a wireless radio flash trigger to fire the flash with your Canon camera.  The caveat is that you would only have manual flash control...meaning that you'd have to figure out and set the proper flash power setting, as well as the proper ISO & aperture settings on the camera.  Not hard to do, if you understand the principles involved.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

This is probably the link you're looking for Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages

It has a user submitted list of trigger voltages for many flash units.  Keep in mind that the save/not safe on that page is for older Canon bodies were were rated for only 6v or 9v.  Most modern canon DSLR cameras have a rating of 250v (I think), so most of these flashes would be safe, in terms of trigger voltage.

But the issue here, is also that Sony/Minolta uses a slightly different sized flash shoe, so the flash wouldn't sit nicely on the camera anyway.


----------



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool thanks! the settings are either TTL, full or 1/16 so you are saying I would have to set the exposure to match with either full or 1/16 because the TTL metering will not co-operate with the canon? Or is that true with any flash using the wireless trigger? And also yes the hot shoe doesn't seat the flash at all.  That is why i was wondering if they make an adapter.  I was hoping since Minolta went under, the aftermarket would have jumped on board making any type of adapter they could think of.


----------



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

The flash zebra link you left me.. I would have to use the optical slave unit right?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

jayboog said:


> Cool thanks! the settings are either TTL, full or 1/16 so you are saying I would have to set the exposure to match with either full or 1/16 because the TTL metering will not co-operate with the canon? Or is that true with any flash using the wireless trigger? And also yes the hot shoe doesn't seat the flash at all.  That is why i was wondering if they make an adapter.  I was hoping since Minolta went under, the aftermarket would have jumped on board making any type of adapter they could think of.


Yes, if you put it in TTL, it would most likely just fire at full power anyway, your only options would be that or 1/16.
That is true of most wireless triggers, there are some triggers (and built in systems) that do communicate for wireless TTL, but I'm pretty sure you can't do that with a Canon/Minolta combination.  The flash would have to be 'dedicated' to the Canon E-TTL system.  

There are plenty of adapters for Minlota flash shoes...but not for TTL compatibility with a Canon/Nikon/Pentax etc.

By the way, Minolta didn't really 'go under', they sold out to Sony.  So if you had bought a new Sony DSLR, the flash _might_ slide right on a work perfectly.  



> The flash zebra link you left me.. I would have to use the optical slave unit right?


Not for a wireless radio trigger, but the optical slave might work, as long as you were triggering it with an on-camera flash that didn't use a pre-flash.  

The one I was thinking of, is THIS ONE that would allow you to plug in a sync cable from a radio trigger receiver.


----------



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

I just read the link to the "screwlock pc connector" and I am confused. That inset is the same as the inset on the flash, not its mate.  And the compatibility list doesn't list T3i (or T2i). It also says, "In order to use a Screwlock PC connector, the device to which it attaches must have an accommodating port." I don't see anything on the camera or the flash that has a port like that so I am assuming that is for the radio transmitter? I should mention I have never used a wireless radio trigger so this all just may be a bit over my head. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

I am thinking the optical slave might be the easiest solution (and the cheapest as well) but it comes with angle limitations and the issue of the camera's built in flash (to trigger the slave) adding light to the subject.  If you wouldnt mind giving me a step by step on how the wireless radio trigger set up would work, I think that would answer a ton of my questions.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

OK, I'll try to lay it out.

A radio trigger receiver will have a hot-shoe and/or a connection port for a cord.  So if you get a wireless flash trigger set, you put the sending unit on the camera and you attach the receiving unit to the flash.  If your flash doesn't have a built-in sync port, you have to use an adapter that does on the foot of the flash.  The adapter will have a port for a cord.  The 'old standard' is the PC connection....but they suck, they tend to come loose.  That's why they use the screw-lock PC, to keep the connection tight.  Some adapters also have a standard mini-phone connection, which is a nice.  

Here is a 'cheap' flash trigger set. Cactus Wireless Flash Trigger Set V4 - Gadget Infinity

This one is a bit more expensive, but it got the Sony/Minolta shoe, so you wouldn't need the adapter.
Pixel Wireless Flash Trigger Set Pawn TF-363 for Sony Alpha Minolta - Gadget Infinity

So if you have all the parts, it's not too complicated.  Trigger goes on the camera, receiver attaches to the flash via a shoe or cord (may require adapter) (you might put it on a tripod or a light stand). And there you go, the camera will trigger the flash.  Of course, the limitation on the flash's power setting would be annoying, but still workable.  

Or you could just forget all this nonsense and get yourself a Canon flash (or a 3rd party 'Canon Dedicated') flash.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> This is probably the link you're looking for Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages


That's it.  Thanks, Mike.


----------



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok!  Thank you!  Now im seeing the big picture.  I was thinking "just buy a canon flash" in the first place but my wallet was nagging me to find out if there was an easy way to use the flash I allready have to save me the cash for a new one.  I'll keep looking into it but probably just end up getting a new one.  I might give the optical hot shoe a try since it only costs $16.  Thanks a lot Big Mike!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

The thing to remember if you get that optical trigger, is that if your on-camera flash uses a pre-flash, it will trigger the remote flash too soon.  The built-in flash on your new camera, does indeed use a preflash (that's how TTL metering works).  I'm not sure if you can set the built-in flash to manual (no preflash) or not.


----------



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

No the T3i cannot turn off preflash.  If the flash is on, it will preflash even in manual mode. So I guess that's out too.  Time to buy a new flash.


----------



## jayboog (Jan 10, 2012)

Wait if I have the flash set on 1/16 and the preflash sets it off, wouldnt that help it meter best for the remote flash? And at 1/16 it usually fires again pretty quickly.


----------

